# Does the Admin smoke the magic dragon?



## whitesaint (Mar 30, 2002)

Does the Admin smoke the magic dragon?


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

That's maybe why he doesn't post especially much here? He's afraid to get caught?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 30, 2002)

what is teh magic dragon ? :-/


----------



## b4tn (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *what is teh magic dragon ? :-/
> *



You havnt seen meet the parents have you.


----------



## homer (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *what is teh magic dragon ? :-/
> *



Ever heard of the Peter, Paul and Mary song "Puff (the Magic Dragon)"?  1960s.  Need I say more?


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *
> 
> Ever heard of the Peter, Paul and Mary song "Puff (the Magic Dragon)"?  1960s.  Need I say more? *



I remember we sang that song on school


----------



## homer (Mar 30, 2002)

I sang it at some church group retreat when I was a kid.  Did the adults really know what it meant?  I dunno.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

That was a very funny movie


----------



## whitesaint (Mar 30, 2002)

> what is teh magic dragon ? :-/



 Mary Jane.  I remember a post a while back where the Admin posted somthin about how Mac OS X got 50 percent faster, he also declared it wasn't the weed he smoked earlier.


----------



## vanguard (Mar 30, 2002)

Please refrain from talking about drugs on this message board.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *
> 
> Mary Jane.  I remember a post a while back where the Admin posted somthin about how Mac OS X got 50 percent faster, he also declared it wasn't the weed he smoked earlier. *



That was this post:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=4173


----------



## marmoset (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *Please refrain from talking about drugs on this message board. *



Definitely!  We all know Steve Jobs never partook of anything stronger than granola!


----------



## ScottW (Mar 31, 2002)

Drugs?! Who smokes drugs?


----------



## whitesaint (Apr 1, 2002)

Okay I think we know the truth  Maybe it's he most successful people that do it..


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

so that's the secret!!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

a good poll.... macosx members that 1) frequently toke up 2)ocasionaly 3)sometimes 4) few times long ago 5) never

how do u make a poll?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

Start by creating a new thread.  Then click at the bottom where it says "Make a poll".  

No, I've never done it, so I don't know what comes next.  But I think that's a good start.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

damn my tom foolery.....


----------



## azosx (Jul 27, 2002)

Smoking the "magic dragon" and OS X don't mix.  I found this out the hard way.

Late one night and high on goofball I booted up my G4 Cube only to find OS X looking like candy and so damn yummy I wanted to eat it.

Needless to say I woke up the next morning to discover bite marks on my new 15" LCD Studio Display and saliva all over the screen.

Strangely enough this had never happened when booting into Windows or Linux.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## genghiscohen (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL!  There are themes that make OS X look less "lickable."


----------



## Trip (Jul 27, 2002)

Drugs...what drugs?


----------

